# Photo of the Month September Winner - Invisible



## Overread (Nov 2, 2012)

After a very close run month Invisible takes the lead by just as single vote to win Photo of the Month for September with his photo Matlock Pier


----------



## snowbear (Nov 2, 2012)

Congrats, Invisible.  Well deserved.


----------



## Rosy (Nov 2, 2012)

well deserved!


----------



## coastalconn (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice win!!  At least my vote counts for something in world


----------



## manaheim (Nov 2, 2012)

woot!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations invisible. That is a cool photo! I found it fascinating how you told us that these piers are made from pilings made out of basically, "real,straight logs", and not factory-peeled and turned "pilings"...it really makes the pier look hand-made, and unique!


----------



## invisible (Nov 3, 2012)

coastalconn said:


> Nice win!!  At least my vote counts for something in world


Thank you for voting for my photo! Every vote counted :thumbup:



Derrel said:


> Congratulations invisible. That is a cool photo! I found it fascinating how you told us that these piers are made from pilings made out of basically, "real,straight logs", and not factory-peeled and turned "pilings"...it really makes the pier look hand-made, and unique!


Definitely. Also, I'm not sure if I mentioned this or not: after a few seasons, when the wood is too weathered to support a pier, it's recycled into furniture. I've seen a chair made of this wood at a local art gallery and it looked fantastic. 

Thank you all!


----------



## mishele (Nov 3, 2012)

*WOOOHOOO!! Congrats babe!!* Thanks for being such an inspiration!!:hug::


----------



## pgriz (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations - well deserved.  So where are you hanging the master print?


----------



## invisible (Nov 3, 2012)

pgriz said:


> So where are you hanging the master print?


I don't hang my photos 

Thank you for your support, Michele and Paul!!


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats Federico, well deserved! Definitely a stunning photo


----------



## Mauimaniacs (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice photo. Congrats!


----------



## mikefisher1304 (Nov 4, 2012)

Beautiful shot ! Gonna have to make the drive to take some shots of the pier one of these days.


----------



## invisible (Nov 4, 2012)

mikefisher1304 said:


> Gonna have to make the drive to take some shots of the pier one of these days.


The piers have been taken down for the season so you'll have to wait until the spring. As soon as they are up again, I'm sure someone on the local forum will organize a group photoshoot.

Thanks Maui and Mike!


----------



## john sherratt (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats invisable i love following your work.


----------



## invisible (Nov 5, 2012)

Demers18 said:


> Congrats Federico, well deserved! Definitely a stunning photo





john sherratt said:


> Congrats invisable i love following your work.


Thank you so much, John and Lee (I didn't see your post earlier)!


----------



## Flix (Dec 23, 2012)

Congrats Invisible. Great image!


----------

